# Check your frozen inventory periodically



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2014)

Having 2 freezers full of fish which has been vacuumed, I've learned some time ago that I need to periodically go through the inventory looking for any packages which have sprung an air leak.  Though I rarely find an "uh-oh", when I do, I immediately make the corporate decision that we're having that piece for tomorrow's dinner.

So my word to the wise is, don't just vacuum, freeze and forget about it.  Make sure that what you just put in the freezer is holding up to safety standards, by checking it the following day or two.

There, now back to my morning coffee.......


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep...it sucks pulling a package out of the freezer and seeing the meat liberally moving around inside it.
However air getting in the vac pac is not a safety concern for frozen food, but a "quality" issue. Unless there was a bag of juicy raw chicken on top of it (which also sprang a leak).


----------



## foamheart (Dec 12, 2014)

The following was a public service announcement brought to you by your friends at Cmayna. We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.

So why are you carrying that ice pick in your pocket when checking? I smell a rat.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2014)

Sniff,  Sniff

"Oh honey, it looks like that big hunk of Salmon you wanted to give to you sister has somehow (poke! poke! with my ice pick) developed a leak.  We better eat it this weekend."


----------



## sgtratliff (Dec 31, 2014)

If a package does bust after it has been frozen and given that I caught it before it goes bad, is it ok to vacuum seal it again while it is still frozen?


----------



## cmayna (Dec 31, 2014)

That's what I do if I don't elect to just eat the contents.


----------

